# hunting ducks



## nuttinbuthuntin (Jul 21, 2003)

We are looking for a new spot to hunt we usually hunt in Cando, but it is getting way to crowded. We would like to hunt puddlers and geese and if possible not on public land there are always a ton of people. We are willing to drive just about anywere in the state as long as it is good. Any help would be appreciated, Thank You.

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Don't rule out public ground here. It is not always as crowded as you are probably used to. During the week many public areas are not hit that hard in certain areas. But you do have to search them out.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Tough question to ask, almost any area could answer your question.

I've heard this before and I think it applies, draw a line from SE ND to NW ND and anywhere within 100 miles of that line can be as good as the next any time during the fall. You have no real way of knowing where the "uncrowded" areas are, that changes every week of every year. Stay away from the refuges is the best tip I can add on top of that.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

What  ????????? Overcrowding around Cando? Around the Lake Region?? Not according to the guides that hunt around there!!!


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

NBH, ----Crowding can sometimes be a derivative of the time of the year that you hunt. After October 25 is sure different that October 1st - 24th. Just be prepared for some "weather."

SJB


----------



## nuttinbuthuntin (Jul 21, 2003)

I appreciate all the comments, It's not super crowded everywhere. We were just curious about trying a new region. Thank you. Every little bit helps.

I see them.


----------



## Jay Dog (Aug 9, 2002)

Upham, Minot, Coleharbor, Riverdale, Lansford, Botno, Max, Stanley, Ray, Berthold, Butte, Turtle Lake, Washburn, Underwood, Garrison, Benedict, Powers Lake, Souris, Westhope, Tolley, Kenmare.......


----------

